# My quick story



## dcdc24 (Nov 4, 2002)

Hi everyone. New here, but I've had IBS for over a year now, but the last few days I've been doing really well. I have little C mixed in with D and whole lot of gas and bloating. My stomach makes the worst noises, always when in meetings, always when it's quiet.I take only a few things, but I wanted to share something that helps me at least. Maybe it can help you. I take Colace. I hope I spelled that correctly. I also take Metamucil,but the key for me is not urinating during the day. The Colace helps. It keeps the water in the stool and fills the intestine. (So I've been told!)When I go, I feel the pain come quickly after. Holding it, for lack of a better term, gets easier as you keep doing it. Drinking tons of water doesn't help. Took me 8 months to figure that out!







Anyway,Ask your doctor about Colace, especially if you're C, try not to overeat, and keep positive!I hope this trend of feeling good stays, (sometimes it stays sometimes it goes) and I wish everyone the best of luck!


----------

